# Fixing a hole in drywall



## swimmer_spe (Nov 21, 2017)

I have a hole in a wall in my bathroom. How is the simplest way to fix it? As far as I can tell, there is no stud for me to screw into.


----------



## nealtw (Nov 21, 2017)

Work a stick thru the hole inside the wall and screw it in place. cut a patch and hold that over the hole and draw a line around it. cut the hole to make the patch fit.  screw it to the stick and tape and fill.


----------



## joecaption (Nov 21, 2017)

Got a picture so we can see what your seeing?
What size is the hole?
A big difference in how to fix a simple old nail hole, to a fist or bigger hole.


----------



## swimmer_spe (Nov 21, 2017)

joecaption said:


> Got a picture so we can see what your seeing?
> What size is the hole?
> A big difference in how to fix a simple old nail hole, to a fist or bigger hole.



I am having problems uploading the picture. it is abut 6 inches wide by about 12 inches high


----------



## nealtw (Nov 21, 2017)

[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sVa7TAxS1Hw[/ame]


----------



## swimmer_spe (Nov 21, 2017)

nealtw said:


> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sVa7TAxS1Hw



No stud for me to work with.


----------



## nealtw (Nov 21, 2017)

swimmer_spe said:


> No stud for me to work with.



Then yous should watch the video.


----------



## Sparky617 (Nov 22, 2017)

Interesting construction on the wall in the video, there is a gap between the stud and the existing drywall.


----------



## nealtw (Nov 22, 2017)

Sparky617 said:


> Interesting construction on the wall in the video, there is a gap between the stud and the existing drywall.



And he was lucky it was a double stud wall.


----------



## Sparky617 (Nov 22, 2017)

Not sure why it was a double stud wall, It looks like it is a partial wall.  The other thing that was odd, he deployed a drywall saw to make the patch where all he needed to do was move towards the end of the scrap drywall and make one cut with a utility knife.

I tried to find a hot patch video but none came up on the first page of searches.


----------



## nealtw (Nov 22, 2017)

Sparky617 said:


> Not sure why it was a double stud wall, It looks like it is a partial wall.  The other thing that was odd, he deployed a drywall saw to make the patch where all he needed to do was move towards the end of the scrap drywall and make one cut with a utility knife.
> 
> I tried to find a hot patch video but none came up on the first page of searches.



That is a demonstration wall standing in front of the yellow one it is built like 2 walls so it will stand with out being tipsy.
I can't remember the last time I used a saw I just keep cutting with a knife.


----------



## swimmer_spe (Nov 22, 2017)

nealtw said:


> Then yous should watch the video.


He has a stud behind there to work with.


----------



## nealtw (Nov 22, 2017)

swimmer_spe said:


> He has a stud behind there to work with.



No he does not, that stud is inches away from the board he is patching.
He is patching between studs. I don't know what else to say.


----------



## swimmer_spe (Nov 22, 2017)

nealtw said:


> No he does not, that stud is inches away from the board he is patching.
> He is patching between studs. I don't know what else to say.



There is a board behind his hole. There is no board behind mine.

But, I do get the idea.


----------



## nealtw (Nov 22, 2017)

swimmer_spe said:


> There is a board behind his hole. There is no board behind mine.
> 
> But, I do get the idea.



Go to 1:54 on the video and see that he has room to put the board behind the drywall without dealing with the stud. That stud is not close to the drywall he is working on. Just pay attention to the procedure and ignore the stud.


----------

